# Still a new guy - Question Time - Build Sheet



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

All,

Thanks again for the warm welcome. A lot of nice cars here, mine will have nice company here.

I have a question. Over the last few years, while I've been looking for a car, I noticed a lot of discussions about 442's and the fact that GM would hide a build sheet somewhere in the car as it went down the assembly line. (on top of gas the tank, behind the rear seat, under the dash, etc) Does anyone know if Pontiac did that for the GTOs? Mine was given birth in Fremont CA the first week of December, 1970.

Also, there is a code right in the middle of the middle row of my Data Plate that says B80 that I havent' been able to decode. Anyone know what that is? There are also two codes on the bottom row, in the middle and at the right that says: 033540 350177. I think they were Accessory Codes, but haven't found anywhere to decode them either. Any info would be great.

I know about PHS. I will probably do that one of these days.

Thanks

Dale


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Dale,
I can't sort out any of the data codes, but one place to look for a build sheet would be tucked into the springs on the bottom rear seat cushion. That is a common place for them.


Russ


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey Dale,
> I can't sort out any of the data codes, but one place to look for a build sheet would be tucked into the springs on the bottom rear seat cushion. That is a common place for them.
> 
> 
> Russ


Thanks for the info. That's easy enough to check out. I will look when I get home tonight.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A good place for data plate info...
http://www.gtoalley.com/


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

ARe you joking? Im going to rip my backseat out in the Morning.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Rukee said:


> A good place for data plate info...
> http://www.gtoalley.com/


I used gtoalley to get most of the info, but some of the info isn't noted.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

70455goat said:


> I used gtoalley to get most of the info, but some of the info isn't noted.


The Fremont, CA plant used a different Accessory coding system than the other plants. I've never been able to find an identifier for their codes. Your best bet would be PHS if you don't find a build sheet under the seat or on top of the gas tank.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> The Fremont, CA plant used a different Accessory coding system than the other plants. I've never been able to find an identifier for their codes. Your best bet would be PHS if you don't find a build sheet under the seat or on top of the gas tank.


Thanks. I will check under the seat this weekend. Think I will pass on removing the gas tank...until that task is required...hopefully not in the near future. I will get the PHS documentation one of these days.


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Taking the 71 convertible apart I found two build sheets. The first was under the tarpaper on the front driver's side floor. Problem is, can't read it. It soaked up the tar.

Second was under the tarpaper, on top of the gastank. This one is 90% readable... posted a copy in another thread but here it is again..
I scanned it in then reprinted the numbers under the harder to read numbers


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

lazlo said:


> Taking the 71 convertible apart I found two build sheets. The first was under the tarpaper on the front driver's side floor. Problem is, can't read it. It soaked up the tar.
> 
> Second was under the tarpaper, on top of the gastank. This one is 90% readable... posted a copy in another thread but here it is again..
> I scanned it in then reprinted the numbers under the harder to read numbers


Very cool. Two Build Sheets! I will look under the carpet when I install the stereo system. I think the gas tank will have to wait.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Build sheets*

In the late 60s and part of the 70's.. GM and MOPAR would put a copy of the build sheet in a plastic bag and would attach them under the drivers seats , tucked up or rolled up amoung the the seat cushion springs. I found the one for my 1988 P/U there just last year, and I also found one there in my recently sold 1967 Black Panther Camaro. The name Black panther came from a Chevy Dealer in New Haven Connecticut called COOLEY CHEVROLET. They would order a few cars each year like a Camaro, Vette, Chevelle. . Order the Black on Black and then work their majic with items like pistons,head work,cams, fueli heads, headers and exhaust and then sell them to the public. Just like Baldwin Montion and YENKO did in the muscle car years of the 60s and 70s. My 67 Came with a bored 327 producing well over 450 HP, M22 rock crusher 4 speed, 456 rear gears. It was one sick car. came with full Dealer NOT Factory warranty for 24 Months. WHAT A WILD RIDE.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

LOWET said:


> In the late 60s and part of the 70's.. GM and MOPAR would put a copy of the build sheet in a plastic bag and would attach them under the drivers seats , tucked up or rolled up amoung the the seat cushion springs. I found the one for my 1988 P/U there just last year, and I also found one there in my recently sold 1967 Black Panther Camaro. The name Black panther came from a Chevy Dealer in New Haven Connecticut called COOLEY CHEVROLET. They would order a few cars each year like a Camaro, Vette, Chevelle. . Order the Black on Black and then work their majic with items like pistons,head work,cams, fueli heads, headers and exhaust and then sell them to the public. Just like Baldwin Montion and YENKO did in the muscle car years of the 60s and 70s. My 67 Came with a bored 327 producing well over 450 HP, M22 rock crusher 4 speed, 456 rear gears. It was one sick car. came with full Dealer NOT Factory warranty for 24 Months. WHAT A WILD RIDE.


Awsome camaro! Why did you get rid of such a rare camaro????? Sounds like one that you would really want to hold on to.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

On my old GTO, it was under tha gas tank as well... As soon as I touched it, it desintegarated...


----------



## g-mack (May 22, 2008)

Found the build sheet for my '69 on the passenger side floor under the carpet sound deadener, it was also built at the Fremont, CA plant. It's soaked with tar but still mostly legible.
My data plate also has B80 in the middle...no clue was it means. Maybe bucket seats? Just a guess since it's next to the interior trim color code.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that`s the time build code.
8 would be the 8th month, 0 would be the first week of the 8th month, I think anyway.


----------

